# Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)



## Wulfsbarsch (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Aluboot von Linder (Sportsman 355) und überlege, wie ich am besten einen Bootssitz einbauen kann.

Ich habe bislang einen Sitz, der mit einer Art Klemme (wie die Jon Boat Seat Clamp) an der Sitzbank befestigt wird, das ist aber nichts. Alles viel zu klapprig, sodass man ständig Angst haben muss, mitsamt Stuhl über Bord zu gehen. Ich überlege daher, mir einen Stuhl mittels einer Springfield-Base zu befestigen. 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mal Bilder posten könntet, wie ihr das verwirklicht habt. Es gibt im Grunde doch wohl nur die Möglichkeit, die Aufnahme für den Stuhl entweder auf der Sitzbank selbst zu befestigen (dann stört sie aber dort, falls man den Bootsstuhl nicht dabei hat) oder irgendwie auf dem Boden des Rumpfes. Dafür müsste dann aber doch zumindest ein Brett, welches die Base aufnimmt, vernünftig befestigt werden.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## racoon (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Säg Dir eine Euro-Palette auf die Maße Deines Bootes zurecht und verschraube darin die Base. Kippt nicht und kann jederzeit mit geringem Aufwand wieder raus.


----------



## newmie2205 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Wenn du nen Schweißer an der Hand hast, dann besorg dir ne Aufbau-Base von Springfield und lasse sie an den Boden anschweißen. Eine andere "saubere" Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht. Eventuell noch mit Metallkleber ankleben.

Meiner Erfahrung nach stört eine flache Base auf der Sitzbank aber auch nicht...

VG
Andy


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Tipps!


----------



## Stoney0066 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Eigentlich gibts nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

1. Einfach eine Base in die Sitzbank, hatte ich auf meinem auch bevor es ausgebaut wurde. Stört jetzt nicht so wirklich. Siehe Bild.

2. Schraub eine 12er Siebdruckplatte auf die 2 Profile, die links und rechts am Rumpf entlang laufen. Da die Base rein... Je nach Breite noch mit ner Stütze von unten.

3. gleiche Variante wie 2, nur mit Aluplatte


----------



## racoon (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Ich hoffe, der Link geht in Ordnung. Da siehst Du, was ich mit der Paletten-Lösung meine

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=34673

Easy zu machen und easy wieder rauszunehmen.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Perfekt, ich danke euch!

 @Stoney: Kannst du denn so den E-Motor vernünftig steuern?

 @racoon: Das sieht auch gut aus. Hast du das selbst getestet (vor allem die Kippsicherheit)?

 Gruß
 Wulf


----------



## racoon (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Hat ein Bekannter von mir gefischt, der hatte mir davon erzählt und den Bericht geschrieben. Der Kerl ist zwei Meter und ü100 - sollte also sehr kippstabil sein.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. September 2017)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Auch wenn es schon lange her ist, will ich doch noch erzählen, welche Lösung ich mir einfallen lassen habe. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mir ein Linder 400 Sportsman gekauft und den Bootsstuhl wie folgt befestigt:

Ausgehend von dem Tipp von racoon (Europalette) habe ich mir eine Siebdruckplatte (21 mm) im Baumarkt so zurechtsägen lassen, dass sie auf den Profilen am Boden zwischen der mittleren und der hinteren Sitzbank aufliegt. Damit die Platte nicht seitlich hin und her rutschen kann, habe ich auf der Unterseite zwei Siebdruckleisten angeschraubt (siehe Bild). Aufgrund der Rumpfform war es nun problemlos möglich, eine Springfield-Base einzubauen, ohne dass diese den Rumpfboden des Bootes berührt.

Die Siebdruckplatte liegt übrigens nur im Rumpf, ohne irgendwie weiter befestigt zu sein. Durch das Eigengewicht der Platte inkl. Stuhl und Angler bewegt sich da nichts, ist alles hundertprozentig kippstabil.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die mir mit ihren Vorschlägen sehr geholfen haben!


----------



## zokker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Schön gemacht.

Ist das nicht schweine glatt wenn es mal nass wird?


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. September 2017)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Ja, da hast du recht, da muss man sehr aufpassen. 

Ich habe schon überlegt, die Platte mit Bootsteppich zu bekleben. Das Problem ist aber, dass der dann ständig voll Matsch ist. Ich bin mit dem Boot nur am Edersee unterwegs, und insbesondere bei sinkendem Wasserstand kommt man ohne Schlamm an den Stiefeln nicht ins Boot...


----------



## Heilbutt (8. September 2017)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

#6#6#6
sieht nach äußerst bequemer Lösung aus!

... wenngleich ich den Einwand mit der Glätte durchaus teile.
Und vielleicht, das sich aller möglicher "Schlonz" unter der Platte sammeln kann...

Sonst wie gesagt: prima!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (8. September 2017)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Stimmt, es sammelt sich ne Menge Dreck unter der Platte. Sie sah gestern, eine halbe Stunde vor den Fotos, auch ganz anders aus . Dafür kann man sie aber recht einfach rausnehmen, um das Boot zu reinigen. 

Muss mal sehen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir doch noch den Bootsteppich. Kann man dann ja absaugen, wenn der Dreck darauf getrocknet ist.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## DerSauerländer (22. August 2018)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Mahlzeit

Es ist jetzt schon fast nen Jahr her und ich wollte mal deine Erfahrungen hören. Ich will mir auch ein Aluboot kaufen und es ausbauen. Und deine Variante sieht schon gar nicht schlecht aus 

Petri


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (22. August 2018)

*AW: Bootssitz in Aluboot einbauen (Linder Sportsman 355)*

Hallo ,

das kannst du getrost so machen wie ich es beschrieben habe. Es wackelt nichts, klappert nichts und es besteht auch wirklich nicht die geringste Gefahr, dass man mit Stuhl und Platte umkippt. Dafür ist die Platte viel zu schwer. Mittlerweile habe ich sie allerdings mit Teppich bezogen. Das ist viel angenehmer, man rutscht nicht aus, und außerdem liegt mein Hund ganz gerne da unten...

Viele Grüße


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo
Eine einfache Methode ist es  Dier ein ALU Riffelblech abkanten zu lassen .
Es muss über die Sitzbank Quer mit ca.4 bis 7 cm nach unten zeigen.
Die Unterseite solltest du mit einem Schaummaterial bekleben. (ISO Matte)
Dann könntest du den Sitz mit einem Spanngurt oder Gummizügen an der Sitzbank befestigen.
Den Sitz kannst Du auf dem Riffelblech befestigen.
Diese Methode verwende ich fürs GPS sowie Echolot auf einem Brett das ich mit Gummizügen fixiere.
Alles abnehmbar und verstaubar .
Ich hoffe Du kannst damit ewas anfangen.
MfG
Rudi


----------

